# Fire Alarm in Workshop (or Garage)



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

Do any of you have a fire alarm in your workshop (or your garage, if that's what you have for a workshop).

If so, what type?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, I have one in garage. Do not know type as it was installed by alarm company. Also have 1 in attic and 3 in main house.


It is probably a heat sensor as a smoke sensor would be a problem in a garage.


George


----------



## johnedp34 (Jun 30, 2016)

We have had reports on here of lightning damage causing fires. If your sop is away from house and could possibly be struck, then an alarm (connected to house by wire or WiFI) would give you reassurance.
My son is a consultant on out door WiFI. beginning to be used by farmers with timber barns etc.
johnep


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

20 years ago, my shop office was struck by lightning about 10:00 pm.
I didn't know it until the next morning when I went to work.
It cracked open the corner of the wood frame building and the lightning bolt
ran around the room trying to get out and set small fires to the insulation
and some papers on the desk. (which just burned themselves out).
by the Grace of God, nobody was hurt (or killed) and the damage was actually
minimal compared to "what could have been".
I don't think a fire alarm would have made any difference if it was hard-wired
into the building as the power went off maybe a half hour before the strike.
but -it is worth looking into if you want to go that route. (and you have a lot to loose).









































.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> 20 years ago, my shop office,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> 
> .


So that's why the guy in the photo and the guy in your avatar don't match. >>


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

A non-monitored fire alarm does no good unless someone is there to hear it. That is why my system is a monitored one. 



I am probably obsessive with this, but fire is my biggest concern. If someone breaks into my house they will probably steal things that they can turn into money. Those can be replaced. My photo albums, antiques handed down in the family, and other personal items cannot be replaced.


When my entertainment console was built many years ago (before I got into wood working) I had it lined with MDF. This material resist fire and is slow to burn. I learned this many years ago when the old Base Exchange here on Eglin was completely destroyed by fire. I watched it bur from my office window. It was a very large and hot fire as it had been constructed with heart pine many, many years before. I had turned in two rolls of firm for processing. I assumed that there were destroyed. A few weeks later some came to my office and brought me two packs of photographs. The envelopes were charred so badly they could not tell who the photos belonged to, but the pictures were OK. I got them back because someone who looked at the pictures recognized someone is the pictures. These photos were in a cabinet made of MDF. (or something similar). That cabinet had provided protection. 



As you could guess, my entertainment console is VERY heavy.


George


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Fire may not be @kiwi_outdoors' only concern: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oakland_firestorm_of_1991
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hayward_Fault_Zone


----------



## redeared (Feb 7, 2019)

I have smoke detectors in the shop from HD or Walmart though out the house. I remember before I installed an exhaust system ripping a lot of 2X oak setting the alarm off from all the dust in the air.


----------



## johnedp34 (Jun 30, 2016)

Good you got a warning. Wood dust can form an explosive mixture in air.
johnep


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

redeared said:


> I have smoke detectors in the shop from HD or Walmart though out the house. I remember before I installed an exhaust system ripping a lot of 2X oak setting the alarm off from all the dust in the air.



Who monitors those when you are not home and calls the fire department?


George


----------



## kiwi_outdoors (Jan 15, 2020)

In MY case, I am more concerned about the alarms going off when we are at home, so that I can take care of the fire problem immediately (and call 911). When we are on vacation most stuff is powered down, and gas pilots lights are fail safe. We also have a mechanical earthquake gas shutoff valve since we live so close to the Hayward Fault.

Ideally, I would get a semi-intelligent alarm system that can message me (or similar).


----------



## Alchymist (Jan 2, 2011)

Was at Eglin 1960-64, SAC. When did the exchange burn?


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Alchymist said:


> Was at Eglin 1960-64, SAC. When did the exchange burn?



When you were there the exchange was on main base. A new one was built over past the 15K SAC runway near base housing. It was the old one on main base that burned late 78 or early 78. I do not remember which. Took fire depart long time to put out even though they were there almost immediately.


George


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

kiwi_outdoors said:


> In MY case, I am more concerned about the alarms going off when we are at home, so that I can take care of the fire problem immediately (and call 911). When we are on vacation most stuff is powered down, and gas pilots lights are fail safe. We also have a mechanical earthquake gas shutoff valve since we live so close to the Hayward Fault.
> 
> Ideally, I would get a semi-intelligent alarm system that can message me (or similar).



I assume that you are cutting the main power to your house at the entrance panel. Also making sure parents keep all fire making items from their kids who like to play with fire. Also I guess that God is requested to not have any electrical storms during that period.


George


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

GeorgeC said:


> A non-monitored fire alarm does no good unless someone is there to hear it.


??????????????????
Material things can be replaced.
My fire alarm alerts me while I am in the building, specifically because *I am in the building*.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

my close friend had his big sign shop in the back of his house.
after mowing about 2 acres of grass, he parked his riding mower under a lean-to behind his sign shop. 
half hour later, a neighbor was pounding on his door that his shop was on fire.
gas from the mower leaked to a hot spot and ignited - which in turn, caught his sign shop on fire.
it was fully engulfed by the time the fire department arrived. lost everything.
unfortunately, his insurance did not cover any "out buildings" which his "shop" was considered.
so - if he had a smoke alarm that remotely sounded inside his home, it may have had a different outcome.
and now with all the advanced "Smart Phones", the alarm could send a note to your phone for such dangers.
personal choices are sometimes very bad choices.


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> so - if he had a smoke alarm that remotely sounded inside his home, it may have had a different outcome.


Proper insurance would have resulted in a different outcome as well. 

All the safety measures in the world can not prevent an occurrence. Even proper maintenance may not have prevented a sudden gasoline leak. It is unfortunate that he did not choose to review his insurance policy prior to an occurrence.


----------



## faith michel (Sep 10, 2017)

John Smith_inFL said:


> 20 years ago, my shop office was struck by lightning about 10:00 pm.
> I didn't know it until the next morning when I went to work.
> It cracked open the corner of the wood frame building and the lightning bolt
> ran around the room trying to get out and set small fires to the insulation
> ...


Woaw he is a very lucky man..it could be much worse...

SM-J700F cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Dave McCann said:


> ??????????????????
> Material things can be replaced.
> My fire alarm alerts me while I am in the building, specifically because *I am in the building*.


What is it that you do not understand. The statement is pretty simple. 

George


----------

